# Ewe unable to stand SOS



## newgirl97 (Mar 23, 2013)

Was outside feeding our ewes when i noticed one wasn't coming to eat. i got my dad, and we went over there and we tried to get her up and move her away from where she was onto some straw. It appears as if she can't move any of her legs, and she has a thick clear saliva coming out of her mouth. Her lamb is two in two weeks.

I'm afraid we'll loose her.

Does anyone know what the problem could be? (i'm searching the internet)
We can take her to the vet, except the topper for our truck is buried under all the snow.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 23, 2013)

her lamb is due in 2 weeks???
Or it will be 2 years in 2 weeks??
If she hasn't had her lamb /s yet, could it be ketoses ( pregnancy toximia)!
Symptoms: weak legs, sweet smelling breath, won't eat, grind teeth an rapid breathing!
If this sounds about right, she needs treated imediatly!!!!!!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 23, 2013)

I just read about this online, What can i do to treat her?!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 23, 2013)

She's pregnant and her lamb is due in two weeks


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 23, 2013)

If it is pregnancy toxaemia, she needs to be drenched with a calcium borogluconate solution (Propylene Glycol) as soon as possible. You should be able to get it from a vet!
Maybe check her symptoms for pneumonia, or hypocalcaemia!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 23, 2013)

mix a couple cups molasses or corn syrup, 2 eggs, a tablespoon baking soda, and half cup of yogurt (or sour cream) and see if she'll lick it from a pan or drench her with it (force feed) while someone else goes to the farm supply and gets propylene glycol and CMPK or other calcium supplement.  She needs glucose, protein and calcium right away!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks so much! My dad's gone into town to pick up the shot, we're going to attempt to move her to a lambing jug, (she's not lambing, but there's nicer straw in there and it's a bit more comfortable for her if we loose her) I'll go make up some of that good and force feed her.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 23, 2013)

or would it be advised not to move her at all?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 23, 2013)

The faster she can be treated, the better chance for survival of her and the lambs!!!!!
Good luck!!!! Wishing you and your ewe the best!!!   
Keep us updated if possible!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 23, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> The faster she can be treated, the better chance for survival of her and the lambs!!!!!
> Good luck!!!! Wishing you and your ewe the best!!!
> Keep us updated if possible!!


I would give her the drench doxiemoxie mentioned first before you do anything! 
The least stress possible is always the best, so up to you on wether you figure it would be least stressful to move her, or more stressful where she is!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 23, 2013)

She drank 150ML of that stuff we made. We got the shots and gave it to her. Now we play the waiting game.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 23, 2013)

She's also blind in her right eye, but not her left. (if you flick in front of her right eye she has no reaction, if you flick in front of her left eye she flinches and blinks) Will the sight come back? or is this permanent?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't think she is truly blind in that eye! It is just a reaction caused from the Ketoses/toxemia. If she pulls through for you, she should be fine.    Hopefully!!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just check on poor Mary. She's still laying in the spot we moved her. She's drooling continuously clear thick strings of saliva. We called the vet and they said in five hours if she's still not moving to give her another shot, and then if by morning she still hasn't gotten up, then to bring her in to them. 

I'm afraid we're loosing her. I feel so helpless watching her lay there.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 23, 2013)

I can only imagine the angst you must be feeling.
I pray that this is looking worse than it is and she starts getting better.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 23, 2013)

So sorry and really hope she turns around and you don't lose her


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 23, 2013)

The vet suggested we give her mineral oil mixed with apple juice, so we did so. Hopefully that'll clear up some of her saliva.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 23, 2013)

Does anyone know what could cause heavy thick clear saliva. It comes out of her mouth continuously, and it'll bubble and she'll sputter.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm sorry I can't help at all, I'm just pulling for your ewe and hope she makes it!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 23, 2013)

she won't make it until morning. We tried bringing her some grain and she wouldnt even try to eat, (this morning she did), she's still sputtering up her saliva. For now we're making her as comfortable as possible, and if by some grace of god she makes until morning she'll go to the vet.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 23, 2013)

It sounds like she could be choking?


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 23, 2013)

HOw is her breathing


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 23, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> HOw is her breathing


Nasally. The vet suspected she could have something in her throat, so he got us to give her some mineral oil to break it up (i believe). We tried to clear her mouth too.

What else could we do?


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 23, 2013)

Went outside and massaged her neck for about ten minutes. We couldn`t feel any blockage in her neck either.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 23, 2013)

I sure wish I knew of something.
I guess the only thing to do is pray she makes it thru the night.
You have done everything the vet has advised you to do.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 24, 2013)

Mary survived the night!! We're bringing her to the vet ASAP. Once we figure out how to move her from where she is to our truck.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh I'm glad she made it! You can make a sling with a blanket or tarp and some rope.  Lay the tarp and rope down and roll her on to it. Then you can use the rope to left it all up. Good luck! Maybe she will feel okay enough to walk to the truck.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Will she fit in a wheel barrow


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 24, 2013)

Good Luck!!!
Hope the vet can help her!!!!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 24, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> Will she fit in a wheel barrow


She can fit in one, its just a matter of getting her into one. She is really heavy!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Get her onto a blanket or tarp.
Get at least two people or more and lift her into it. 
Hopefully she will not struggle


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 24, 2013)

The vet determined that she has a few things going on right now. 

Firstly, she hasn't been eating her minerals so she was low on that. She was dehydrated, and the little nutrition she was getting, her lambs were eating it up. 
She's home now hooked on an IV in the barn. If she survives she should go back to normal.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm so glad you got her there and home safely. An IV sounds like just the thing to fix her up! Hopefully you'll see an improvement by morning.  Do you know what the vet put in the IV?

How did you get her to the truck?


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 24, 2013)

I hope she makes it!  I also realized that magnesium is easy to get too low on and that epsom salts are good to have on hand for that too.  (It's the M in the CMPK injection or oral supplement)


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 24, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I'm so glad you got her there and home safely. An IV sounds like just the thing to fix her up! Hopefully you'll see an improvement by morning.  Do you know what the vet put in the IV?
> 
> How did you get her to the truck?


I don't remember what the exact name is, but i know it's electrolytes and something to keep her hydrated? sorry i wish i could tell you more!

As to how we got her to the truck, We cut a piece of plywood and attached a rope. making a makeshift sled. We put a blanket on the sled and were able to roll her onto it. and then we pulled her to the truck, and lifted the whole board into the back


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 24, 2013)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> I hope she makes it!  I also realized that magnesium is easy to get too low on and that epsom salts are good to have on hand for that too.  (It's the M in the CMPK injection or oral supplement)


Thanks ^^ We hope she and her babies make it too!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 24, 2013)

Good work on the sled!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 24, 2013)

good idea on the sled.

sounds like you got her to the vet just in time


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking forward to hearing how she does!!!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mary made another night. She looks no better, but she doesnt look any worse either.  The Iv bag still has 3500 in the bag, and the drip started running slower then it should during the night, i fixed it now and now hopefully we'll start seeing some improvement


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 25, 2013)

Aww, glad you fixed the bag. And also glad to see she is hanging on! Hope to see some improvements for her, too.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

Now that the bag is dripping at the right pace it's close to empty. and i have noticed improvement! It's very small, but its something. It would appear that the sight is coming back in her eye. She's blinking now (She wouldn't at all before) and if i move my hand in front of it, she will flinch. The eye is still mostly clouded over however. Oh! and she is salivated much less then before.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds like progress! I'm so glad.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Sounds like progress! I'm so glad.


Us too!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's the patient:


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 25, 2013)

Aww poor baby, that breaks my heart.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 25, 2013)

Was her temperature low? Because with all that wool and not being able to get up, she may be too hot. Is that an electric blanket on her and a space heater? That might be overkill unless the vet recommended it. I understand you want to keep her comfortable, but seriously, with the wool that may be too warm. Just my two cents.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Was her temperature low? Because with all that wool and not being able to get up, she may be too hot. Is that an electric blanket on her and a space heater? That might be overkill unless the vet recommended it. I understand you want to keep her comfortable, but seriously, with the wool that may be too warm. Just my two cents.


Yes her temperature was low  The blanket isn't electric, its just a normal blanket!  And the two heaters aren't plugged in at the moment as i'm afraid they'll start a fire. They're just there in case she gets too cold. And I'm constantly checking her skin to make sure she's not too hot.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 25, 2013)

ok whew! I was worried for a minute.  You are being a great sheep mommy to her.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> ok whew! I was worried for a minute.  You are being a great sheep mommy to her.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

Her IV bag is almost emptied, once it is we're going to see if she has enough energy to stand and maybe eat a little. We'll also take her temperature. 

Mary normally was the most miserable untrusting ewe. I have never touched her in our entire time together as much as i have just today. If she makes it through i wonder if she'll trust us, or go back to her usual self.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad she is haning in there.
I am a bit surprised though. It sounded pretty dire.

I would check with the vet on this but I would go slow with getting her back on feed. Her rumen may need some help.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> Glad she is haning in there.
> I am a bit surprised though. It sounded pretty dire.
> 
> I would check with the vet on this but I would go slow with getting her back on feed. Her rumen may need some help.


We're all surprised too. We're going to call the vet first thing in the morning to see what we can do next, he didn't give us further instructions because he didn't expect her to be alive at this point. 
We've taken the IV out now and took her temperature 40degrees (c)  Oh, and she drank quite a bit of water but still wouldn't eat, We'll be careful if we give her food. Also we still can't get her up.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 26, 2013)

This morning Mary seemed better, but she's taken a turn for the worse again. It's after hours now and we're considering calling the vet in the morning to see if theres anything else we can do. If not we may euthanize her, it's awful to watch her suffer like this.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh darn it.
It may be the humane thing to do at this point.
She may just be to spent to recover.


----------



## littlelambx3 (Mar 27, 2013)

This whole event has broken my heart reading it. Poor girl. I agree though.. It may be the best thing to put her down if she does not improve soon. It's awful that sometimes we have to pick that choice, but it's best for the animal at times.
I am so sorry for this, you've done a great job and everything you could do. And she knows that!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 27, 2013)

If worse comes to worst and you have to put her down, it might be possible to save her lamb/s through c-section!!! I am sure the vet will know what it is doing!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone. 
I went out there, She's drooling again. Its all over her. Poor girl 

@FourWindsRanch unfortunatly i don't think she's far enough along in her pregnancy  She's not bagged out. When i said they're due in two weeks i was estimated, we don't know when exactly she was bred, but most of our ewes are going in two weeks.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 27, 2013)

The vet suggested two things, 

One, Pumping minerals down her throat to gain her strength

Or Two, Abort the babies. Since they're just taking all of her nutrients.

If the minerals don't work, we're going to try to abort the babies. We're going to loose them if she dies anyways. Such hard decisions.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 27, 2013)

Gosh that sounds awful. What a difficult position to be in, I'm so sorry. I hope the outcome is good.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 28, 2013)

Any news on Mary? :/


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mary passed away this morning.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry, you tried so hard. Being a shepherd comes with a lion's share of heartaches.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ah man. The ewe fought hard.
Sometimes raising animals is hard.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 28, 2013)

Soooo Sorry!!!!   
You did an awesome job trying!!!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry, I'd been following this and really hoping she'd be ok.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 28, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone,

I feel sad that she had to go and we couldn't save her, but in a way I feel relieved too. It was so hard to see her in such a way, and she was just suffering so much.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 31, 2013)

We are just deposing of Mary's body today. (Disgusting i know) But it looks like she was in the middle of aborting her babies when she died. Poor girl. There is ones head and feet sticking out


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 31, 2013)

I so very sorry


----------

